

Questions with the CEO of Thumbtack - smegmalife
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/20/12-questions-with-the-ceo-of-thumbtack-google-capitals-new-100-million-bet/

======
clintonb
I used Thumbtack once, and felt that Thumbtack was a scam. It costs me $2-4
just to send a quote. I spent about $20 sending quotes over the course of a
month and never saw any business. A lot of the requests I received just seemed
fake (e.g. $3000 commercial shoot requests with no details). I'd actually
prefer to pay more and give Thumbtack a percentage of the deal rather than pay
a lower cost upfront. At least that way they have motivation to verify
customer requests.

------
jbuss
I recently used Thumbtack and had a good experience. Unfortunately, there were
no movers in my area so it was a short-lived deal. After a day or so they
e-mailed asked me to take a survey and I obliged. I noted in the survey that I
wasn't able to find anything in my area, but I liked the site UI. A few days
later I got a human-written e-mail with a list of moving companies in my area.

